# Love this cowl!



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Wish I knew the provisional cast-on but I guess I can just seam it.

http://www.thestudiokc.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/marshmallow-fluff1.pdf


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

Very pretty thanks. Shocked me it wasn't white with that name


----------



## Jayhana (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh that is a good one, can be made up fast for Christmas!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh no another pattern for my collection! Really pretty. Looks like a quick project.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This would be a good opportunity to learn a provisional cast on. Actually, there is absolutely nothing to it. You just use some waste yarn (a different color) for the cast on then continue knitting in your permanent yarn. After you have worked the cowl to a certain point, the pattern will indicate when to make use of the provisional. Then all you have to do is put those stitches you have put onto the waste yarn onto your needle and follow the pattern directions.
Remember we are here to help.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Well that seems easy enough. I thought it involved grafting and Kitchener and all of that. Thanks! I'll give this a try.



Joy Marshall said:


> This would be a good opportunity to learn a provisional cast on. Actually, there is absolutely nothing to it. You just use some waste yarn (a different color) for the cast on then continue knitting in your permanent yarn. After you have worked the cowl to a certain point, the pattern will indicate when to make use of the provisional. Then all you have to do is put those stitches you have put onto the waste yarn onto your needle and follow the pattern directions.
> Remember we are here to help.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

qod said:


> Well that seems easy enough. I thought it involved grafting and Kitchener and all of that. Thanks! I'll give this a try.


Well, you do have to graft the ends together. But again, a good opportunity to learn all these techniques. And nowadays there are so many good videos for everything.
Not like when we oldsters learned many years ago.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

If you have a crochet hook, you can it!


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

me too!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> Well, you do have to graft the ends together. But again, a good opportunity to learn all these techniques. And nowadays there are so many good videos for everything.
> Not like when we oldsters learned many years ago.


I'm going to try this. I didn't see anything about grafting. What is that??


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

What is the purpose of the Provisional cast on? - does it make the beginning or end look different or ?? Thanks!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

maggie.ames said:


> I'm going to try this. I didn't see anything about grafting. What is that??


I haven't read the pattern so don't know what the designer wants. If the pattern is knit in the round, then there wouldn't be any joining.
Any strip that needs to be joined is either sewn, a 3 needle bind-off (if one edge has a provisional), grafted, etc. Grafting is really neat. If you are interested, look at a video online under either grafted knitting or Kitchener. They are both the same thing.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Callie's Mom said:


> What is the purpose of the Provisional cast on? - does it make the beginning or end look different or ?? Thanks!


A provisional is used when those stitches are to be used at some later time in the project. An example would be a lacy scarf when you want both ends to look the same. You would do a provisional then continue until half of the scarf is finished. The provisional in this case is at the centre of the neck. You would then take those stitches on the provisonal and put them on your needles and knit the other half of the scarf. There are other applications but this is a general idea of its usefulness.


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

I love this cowl too! I have a ton of chunky brown sheep yarn in my stash and I've been wondering what to do with it to bust it out of my stash!!!

Thanks for sharing. I'm saving this pattern for later


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> This would be a good opportunity to learn a provisional cast on. Actually, there is absolutely nothing to it. You just use some waste yarn (a different color) for the cast on then continue knitting in your permanent yarn. After you have worked the cowl to a certain point, the pattern will indicate when to make use of the provisional. Then all you have to do is put those stitches you have put onto the waste yarn onto your needle and follow the pattern directions.
> Remember we are here to help.


I used to be afraid of provisional cast ons too, but once I conquered them realized that it's such a valuable technique and makes seeming much easier -and toe up sock knitting easier for that matter!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

What yarn would you use?


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm going to iuse some Twinkle I have in my stash just like the pattern states.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

knitluck said:


> I used to be afraid of provisional cast ons too, but once I conquered them realized that it's such a valuable technique and makes seeming much easier -and toe up sock knitting easier for that matter!


And this might be a good time to tell the story of the origin of Kitchener stitch, or so it is believed. During the Boer War in South Africa, a Canadian general, Lord Kitchener noticed his men were getting sore toes from the seam at the end of their socks. So he invented, or caused to be invented, what is known as Kitchener stitch.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

So you knit the provisional cast on like normal and then at the end you unravel it and put those stitches on a needle??


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

OH MY GOSH! That is absolutely lovely and it looks so cozy. Thanks for sharing. Printed that baby up and it's in my basket for up and coming project. Perfect for Christmas gifts!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> So you knit the provisional cast on like normal and then at the end you unravel it and put those stitches on a needle??






This is one video that shows 3 different ways of doing it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That should go quickly! Does anyone know how many milimeters # 19 needles are? None of my gauges go up that high and I do have some unmarked giant needles.

Another thing you could do with this pattern is hold several strands of yarn at once, to make a super bulky gauge. .


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSwG6SJ1z2I
> This is one video that shows 3 different ways of doing it.


Thank you so much.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Agree.

And the provisional cast on is easy enough to learn.



Joy Marshall said:


> A provisional is used when those stitches are to be used at some later time in the project. An example would be a lacy scarf when you want both ends to look the same. You would do a provisional then continue until half of the scarf is finished. The provisional in this case is at the centre of the neck. You would then take those stitches on the provisonal and put them on your needles and knit the other half of the scarf. There are other applications but this is a general idea of its usefulness.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Personally I love doing the provisional cast on..


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I do a provisional cast-on with a crochet hook. If you can add an edge to an existing project, it is pretty much the same thing, just added to to bumps in a crochet chain. There are other ways of doing it, but this way just worke easiest for me.

Make a crocher chain. Turn it to the bump side. Knit thoug the bumps. Later, rip it out. Super simple. I did it for my curtain project that i had to add an edge to top down. 124 stitches later, and the 34,372 stitches in the curtain itself....


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

What yarn will you use? This one seems to be discontinued


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I was just looking at this pattern again and I have decided to do it- but wihout the provisional cast on. Instead, use a lace cast on. It leaves little holes that are perfect for adding fringe or for marking where we can pick up an edge to connect it in the round. 

I am also quite content picking up stitches from inside my work in order to make a tube. No reason to use three needles. We are knitters- we know what knot to do! Don't like a stitch in a pattern- find another!

I believe I'll be making it with a smaller needle (size 15, since I have them) and the chunky yarn I have. Add more stitches for extra width and more rows for extra length. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

This is a 3 needle cast off, too.

Here are some videos for provisional cast on. https://www.google.com/search?q=Marranzanu&oq=Marranzanu&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.2600j0&sourceid=chrome&espvd=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#es_sm=93&q=provisional+cast+on+site:youtube.com


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

clever. thanks



PiggiesMom said:


> I do a provisional cast-on with a crochet hook. If you can add an edge to an existing project, it is pretty much the same thing, just added to to bumps in a crochet chain. There are other ways of doing it, but this way just worke easiest for me.
> 
> Make a crocher chain. Turn it to the bump side. Knit thoug the bumps. Later, rip it out. Super simple. I did it for my curtain project that i had to add an edge to top down. 124 stitches later, and the 34,372 stitches in the curtain itself....


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this cowl knitted in the round or seamed after it is the desired length?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

cwood4816 said:


> Is this cowl knitted in the round or seamed after it is the desired length?


From the pattern directions it appears that both ends are bound off together in a 3-needle bind-off.


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. That is what I thought.


----------

